# Gorim Da Teef Smasha



## dingo1 (Aug 24, 2010)

In the time of bloody battle and many WAAAGHS there was a brutal up and coming Black orc warboss.Had been in DA IMMORTULZ under grimgor with grimgors psychology being 
very hate filled Gorim would often have to fight with his boss so had gained a very special
psychology Hates the Bosses ''iii willl huurrt thisss Boss'' would have his WAAAGH target any enemys General in sight.

The battles in witch he had fought seen many blood shed and buildings burning to the ground whole towns gone in a matter of minutes the sounds and tremors herd well before the WAAAGH had got to its walls.

''Gettt Innn forrm Boyzzz'' would have everyone in the WAAAGH shaking with exicitement looking like rabie infested beasts looking for blood.

''Dooont lettt mmee dowwn Orrccsss'' would be a clear cut message to the his black orcs
that much blood was a must and more would be greatttttt.

''Geett THattt sHoottt!!!'' would have and overwhelming barrage of missle fire sent into the sky on point with every shoot hiting.

''WAAAGH'' would have the WAAAGH Charging till they meet the enemy.


Thats all i got so far for my black orc warboss fluff i will be working on a more deep story and special rules for him.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

One thing, is the spelling in the fluff meant to be from the Ork warboss? Because it isn't exactly fantastic. No offense but please go through it with a spell checker, you have many simple mistakes such as not putting a space after a full stop. Like so. 

Good ideas so far, keep it up. I like ''Gettt Innn forrm Boyzzz'', sounds pretty interesting.


----------

